# JKI Soap in Action



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2012)

For your entertainment... this is me after some sharpening today. Sometimes i get into that "tribal" look  And when its all done, I use our JKI Soap to clean up 
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/other-products/jki-soap.html

Before:






After:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 21, 2012)

That is awesome. The swarf on your nose makes that a picture worthy of Steeley's archives in 100 years.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2012)

its funny because i dont pay that much attention to when my hands are black like that, so i scratched my nose... then sara runs over and takes a picture of me out of the blue. I was like, "what the hell is going on", so she told me to go look in the bathroom. There was a lot more black on my face then when we took the picture you see here.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmm. I may need that soap! When I work with epoxy, I tend to get dust everywhere and I end up with dust epoxied to my skin and I gotta try to scrub it off. I had some sort of gritty hand cleaner, but ran out. Looks like this stuff may be on my list!


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 22, 2012)

The tribal look is awesome. 
I'm sure the soap is good, too.


----------



## Tatsuya (Aug 22, 2012)

I haven't made a JKI purchase yet so that soap has been on my wishlist for as long as I've been browsing. :/ I'm seriously considering changing that in the near future though.


----------



## steeley (Aug 22, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That is awesome. The swarf on your nose makes that a picture worthy of Steeley's archives in 100 years.



As you could see the king of Sharpening of on the west coast of the US. Before the land mass fell in to ocean in 2060
right before the hello kitty wars.



[/IMG]

the mark on the nose is thought to be a mark the queen of Sara .


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 22, 2012)

The first rule of fight club is...


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 22, 2012)

Don't drop the soap!!


----------



## mpukas (Aug 22, 2012)

Jon - do yo ever worry about metal contamination through the skin and around finger nails? 

I know this may sound like a paranoid concern, but there is some evidence out there that suggests that coming into contact with metals - especially when metal is heated, as in using a mteal pan to cook - can have negative health impacts. 

I tried wearing nitrile gloves, ala Curtis, but that doesn't work very well. I can't feel the edge to tell what I'm doing. The glove will eventually get caught between the edge & stone and rip/cut, and then the metal swarf gets on my fingers anyway. So I gave up on that idea...


----------



## JBroida (Aug 22, 2012)

no... i'm a pretty carefree guy. Plus, i work the same way the guys in japan do, and they seem to be doing ok


----------

